# My Set-ups (feedback please)



## akpropst (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a few of my enclosures so far, mostly very simple.

Communal P. Regalis (empty)



Freshly planted (no vents)



Vents installed



And now, all doing well, especially the plants.



Some arboreal KK enclosures before I was doing any backgrounds, i really need to take out the wood and redesign them, but these were my first ones I made.


----------



## akpropst (Nov 18, 2011)

My H. lividum w/out lid



Top view



And my old PLated Lizard setup, it's grown and the tank has been changed, i'm scraping this setup and building a box 4x2x2 for some extra width, will post when I am done.



SO yea, let me know. I really like the communal P. regalis. It gets a lot of compliments until people see the occupants


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks good. I like the backdrop and design. However, I would use two hinges and two latches on both sides instead of just one of each in the middle. The door will warp over time, and having multiple points holding it in place will help a lot.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 21, 2011)

You did such a nice job on the lid for the P. regalis lid, but IMO it was kinda ruined by gluing screen in rather than using some nice vents, or just drilling a bunch of small holes instead. Why did you go that route?


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 22, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> You did such a nice job on the lid for the P. regalis lid, but IMO it was kinda ruined by gluing screen in rather than using some nice vents, or just drilling a bunch of small holes instead. Why did you go that route?


I agree with this.

Also, when using live plants, you might want to create a natural filtration system in the substrate by layering gravel, sand, then substrate.  It helps to keep the water from becoming stagnant.

I like how you removed the portions of the KK lid for the lividum and put in what looks like acrylic.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 22, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Also, when using live plants, you might want to create a natural filtration system in the substrate by layering gravel, sand, then substrate.  It helps to keep the water from becoming stagnant.
> 
> I like how you removed the portions of the KK lid for the lividum and put in what looks like acrylic.


True, UNLESS you allow the substrate to dry out in between waterings...  I think pothos are the best terrarium plant to use, and if you use grow lights on a timer they are really hard to kill!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice job. I like the wood in the arboreal KKs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## akpropst (Nov 22, 2011)

Well the P. regalis lid got to a point where it was either order the vents online and pay more in shipping then for the vents(to alaska). Or, just use screen. I looked in every store imaginable for the vents in my local area and even considered a few sink accessories.

The wood in the smaller arboreal kk's is just some very cheap mopani pieces I snagged from my lps for like $3. Very nice but i need to create backdrops for them. I did use some gravel in the bottom of the planted tank but ran out and again was rushed to get the T's in it. Again, my fault, better planning next time will keep me from making mistakes like this. Furthermore, the lid for the P. regalis has already bowed. Now I am looking at remaking it. Although this would mean major tank maintenance(possibly giving me a chance to fix the filtration), which i have never done on a planted viv...it'll be a learning experience. Plus angry tenants will make for an interesting day.

Thanks for the posts guys


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks really good, how many p. regalis are going in there.


----------



## akpropst (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had 5 juvies in for a little over a month now I guess. All have gone through a molt and I'd say there around 3" DLS. No Highlander T's yet.


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Dec 22, 2011)

I personally wouldn't trust that screen.  I've had a 1.5" _Psalmopeous irminia_ chew right through screen without any problem. I don't doubt it would be but a minor hesitation for a (I'm assuming from the size of the enclosure) sub-adult/adult _Poecilotheria regalis_, especially for a communal situation where one might be looking for room to spread out on it's own.  Couldn't imagine risking it with multiple tarantula's in the cage, let alone the fact that I wouldn't even trust one tarantula on the loose(more so since they're _Poecilotheria_).


----------



## unclechewy (Jan 3, 2012)

akpropst said:


> Well the P. regalis lid got to a point where it was either order the vents online and pay more in shipping then for the vents(to alaska). Or, just use screen. I looked in every store imaginable for the vents in my local area and even considered a few sink accessories.


I agree that the glued on screen detracts from the beauty of the rest of the enclosure.  Might I suggest you once you have glued the screen, you cut it in a circle just slighty larger than the hole?  This would make them a bit more asthetically pleasing.  Other than that, I'm very impressed with your enclosures.


----------

